# Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Hallo,

für meinen neuen PC bräuchte ich auch mal einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler.

Mein Gehäuse ist 21,9cm breit.

Kriterien:

-flach, denn ich habe oben auch noch einen Gehäuselüfter, den man sonst abbauen müsste, wenn man einen zu hohen CPU-Kühler hätte (siehe Bild)
-Größe circa so wie der Boxed
-leise
-kühl!
-Montage am besten ohne Platinenausbau 

Preis ist eigentlich egal.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Willst du denn damit auch übertakten?
Wenns billig sein soll und OC nicht so in Frage kommt --> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249890.html


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Danke erstmal, ein bisschen übertakten sollte schon drin sein, so 400-600MHz (also per Multiplikator).


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Für etwas oc reicht der AC auch aus.
Wenns etwas mehr sein soll halt die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Groß Clockner, Mugen 2 etc.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Der hier sollte aber in dein Gehäuse passen!

Xigmatek Achilles

Und Ocen kannste damit auch


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Ja, nur der Groß Clockner ist eben auch groß  .
Leider...

Wer auch noch in Frage käme, wäre der Noctua NH-UB9 New, oder?

Ah, danke erstmal! Werd ich mir auch nochmal angucken.

Weiß jemand die Maße des Boxed-Kühlers?
Daran könnte man sich ja orientieren.

Außerdem eine Alternative:

Der Scythe Big Shuriken, ist nur 58mm hoch  .
Ist der gut?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Coolermaster Storm Scout

Das dein Gehäuse?
Wenn ja da passt doch locker ein größerer Kühler rein^^
Wenn du einen Lüfter i, Seitenteil hast machst du den einfach ab^^, macht eh nur Lärm.


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Ja, ist mein Gehäuse. Hatte ich vergessen  .

Ja, wenn die Kühlung dann noch reicht 
Dafür könnte ich dann noch zwei liebe LED-Lüfter an die Seite machen...


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Lüfter in der Seite sind doch Blödsinn.
Wenn die Kühlung nur ausreicht wenn man Lüfter im Seitenteil hat sollte man Anfangen sich Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

OK, dann nicht    .

Aber ist denn der Groß Clockner gut?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Der ist schon ok.
Allerdings gefällt mir das Befestigungs-System überhaupt nicht...
Da würde ich mir lieber nen Kühler mit Backplate kaufen, aber da muss das Board ja wieder raus...


----------



## eVoX (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*



Backgroundworld schrieb:


> Und dann sollte ich sowas wie den EKL Groß Clockner nehmen oder wie?



Ja, kannst du ruhig nehmen, normalerweise ist ein MoBo ausbau pflicht, in deinen Fall nicht, weil dein Gehäuse da eine große Öffnung hat, keine Ahnung wie man das genau nennt, nur beim Kühler könnte es etwas eng werden im Gehäuse.


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Und wie wäre noch der Big Shuriken? Ist immerhin schön klein  .


----------



## Chicago (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Hi,

der Noctua NH-C12P ist auch nicht schlecht, hälten meinen 7750BE bei 3,24 GHz @ 1,41V unter Prime auf max 53°C bei ca 26°C Raumtemp.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert, danke erstmal! Leider ist der doch etwas teuer (~50€?), aber würde auch noch gehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Der Noctua ist zwar recht teuer, dafür ist die Verarbeitung und die Qualität aber Top.


----------



## maxl855 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

also ich hatte den großglockner auf meinem c2d montiert und war mit den temps überhaupt nicht zufrieden. hab jetzt auf den ifx gewechselt und hab um ca 10° niedrigere temps


----------



## Gamer-King (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

scythe kabuto waere doch auch noch ne moeglichkeit oder?


----------



## cid-baba (17. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

oder der thermalright axp-140, wobei der teuer ist, und auch nur aufs ausgebaute board montiert werden kann...


----------



## Feuerreiter (18. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Welcher ist denn nun der Beste  ?


----------



## Myar (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Hallöchen!
Nimm den Noctua NH-C12P. Wenn du so nen nettes Loch im Mainbaordschlitten hast, dann brauchst es ja nicht ausbauen.
Wir haben hier zwei Rechner mit dem 940 BE. Im einen kühlt der Noctua, im anderen der Groß Clockner.
Der Noctua ist überlegen. Selbst wenn du den Lüfter drosselst, reicht das noch.
Der Groß Clockner weicht demnächst auch gegen den Nordwand.

Gruß
Myar


----------



## cid-baba (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

wenns jetzt doch ein tower werden darf ist aber der ninja 2 besser und billiger...

laut letztem pcghtest sind der noctua und der groß clockner übrigens bei gleicher belüftung gleich gut, bei niedrigen drehzahlen ist der groß clockner sogar besser.


----------



## Myar (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Kann ich halt nicht bestätigen.
Wie gesagt, habe beide Kühler im Einsatz. Der Clockner kühlt den P2 940 unter Prime auf 56°C.
Der Noctua auf 50-52°C.

Auch im Idle überzeugt der Noctua mit 38°C gegenüber dem Clockner mit 41°C.
Gehäuse haben ausreichend Belüftung durch einen Lüfter vorne und hinten (der Rechner in dem der Clockner sitzt auch noch nach oben raus).

Klar der Noctua ist etwas teurer, aber das Gesamtpaket und die Leistung haben mich überzeugt.

Gruß
Myar


----------



## cid-baba (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

du hast die nicht auf dem gleichen chip getestet? da gibts ja auch ne gewisse streuung - die tdp gibt ja nur das maximum an.

aber streiten müssen wir uns nicht  sind auf jeden fall beides sehr gute kühler ... irgendwann muss man sich einfach entscheiden, und das absolute nonplusultra gibts eh nie.


----------



## Myar (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Klar *g*
Wollt ja nur meine Erfahrung kund tun, vieleicht hilfts ja  

Aber gut zu wissen, dass man auch noch bei gleicher CPU Versionen Unterschiede darin hat, wie warm die werden Oo
Naja, da der Clockner für meinen Chip net ausreicht, wirds wohl die Nordwand.
Meine Empfehlung wegen flachem Kühler bleibt aber 

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Feuerreiter (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Danke erstmal!
Ich denke, der Noctua NH-C12P wird's dann wohl. Ist zwar ziemlich teuer, aber ist dann so.
Vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung!

Ist die beigelegte WLP gut oder sollte ich noch eine MX-3 dazukaufen?


----------



## cid-baba (19. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

wenn du wirklich was merken willst nimm flüssigmetal, ansonsten unterscheiden sich die pasten wenig - im aktuellen pcghtest ist die noctuapaste grad mal 1,5° von der mx3 - weiß ja nicht was du vorhast, aber die 1,5 grad solltens nicht rausreißen, oder?


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

Ne, nicht wirklich  .

Dann vielen Dank für dise tolle Beratung!


----------



## cid-baba (20. August 2009)

*AW: Kühler AMD Phenom II 940 - flach, leise, gut gekühlt*

kein thema, dafür ist das forum ja da


----------

